# Free Lease



## emaryon (Apr 6, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me what you would expect from someone doing a free lease on your horse? I am thinking of free leasing my guy to a girl who in now spending time doing things with him. I just don't know what is envolved. What can I expect from her? I really just someone that will spend time with him as I am not able at this time to go see him as much as I did. I will still pay his board and he will be staying at the facility. I hope that someone can help. 

Thanks, 
Jakk's Mom


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

at my barn, it means the lessor can do whatever they want with the horse, whenever they want. the horse is still owned by the owner though, but the lessor pays all bills.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I would expect a free leaser to:
Pay farrier
Pay vet
Pay show expenses (if shown)
Pay clinic expenses (if he does clinics)
Pay lesson/trainer fees
Pay hauling expenses

can't think of any more at the moment 

I would have her sign an agreement of some sort. There are plenty of examples online of free lease agreements that you can modify to suit the specific situation.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

In general, a free lease means that the lessor does not pay the horse's owner a fee. Instead, they simply cover all of the horse's expenses. In the lease agreement, vet visits, farrier appoinments, showing/going off property, and etc. can differ from lease to lease. Some have the lessor pay only a portion, or if the horse gets hurt from the lessor's action, they have to pay the vet bills in full. 
I would expect the lessor of my horse to treat her with the same care (or perhaps even more) that I give my horse. Basically, it's like my horse is theirs except that they don't own her.


----------

